# Accélérer mon iMac G4 1,25 GHz ; 1 Go RAM



## remail (19 Novembre 2010)

Mon iMac G4 1,25 GHz (1 Go de RAM) rame un peu. Pas d'application qui demande beaucoup de bande passante processeur (iCal, iTunes, FileMaker Pro, Mail, Firefox, TimeMachine...) mais elles sont toutes ouvertes en même temps. Ça en fait 10 en même temps...
L'ordinateur rame un peu. Il est sous 10.5.
Je me demande ce que je peux faire pour l'aider un peu. J'ai pensé qu'un disque SSD diminuerait le temps de swap. Peut-être avez-vous d'autres idées ?

Merci d'avance,

Rémail


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Novembre 2010)

Je dirais de le pousser a fond niveau RAM. Selon MacTracker tu peux grimper a 2Go. Par contre, ton disque dur est un ULTRA ATA/100 (ATA-6) selon ce même logiciel et non en Serial ATA comme les machines modernes: je serais étonné qu'un SSD puisse être compatible, et s'il l'était, il se tournerait les pouces en attendant que la connectique suive.


----------



## Invité (19 Novembre 2010)

Pareil, SSD pas d'intérêt.
En revanche un disque à 7200t/m avec un gros cache (si ce n'est pas ce que tu as)
Et surtout le plus de Ram possible


----------



## remail (19 Novembre 2010)

Comment savoir si passer de 1,25 à 2 Go de RAM serait intéressant ?
Comment connaître les caractéristiques de mon disque dur (cache, vitesse de rotation) ?

Merci,

Rémail


----------



## Invité (19 Novembre 2010)

Pour la Ram, c'est assez simple : ce que je peux te dire c'est que j'ai un MiniG4@1,25GHz avec 1Go de Ram et un iBookG4@1,2MHz avec 1,25Go de Ram.
L'iBook est plus agréable (fluide) à utiliser que le Mini et j'ai moins de swap. Juste avec une barrette de 256Mo en plus.
Avec 2Go sur ton Tournesol ça va faire une belle différence, surtout que tu utilise beaucoup d'applis en même temps.

pour le disque : utilitaire de disque et copie le nom du disque dans la partie gauche.
Par exemple sur le Mini c'est ST940110A et une petite recherche sur Internet me donne :
Seagate ST940110A 40GB UDMA/100 5400RPM 2MB 2,5"
Pour l'iBook, je trouve ça :
 Capacité: 60.0 Go, Mémoire cache: 2.0 Mo, Vitesse de transfert interne, Vitesse de rotation: 4200 rpm, Temps d'accès moyen: 12.0 ms, Vitesse de transfert de l'interface: 100.0 Mo/s.


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Novembre 2010)

je confirme 
mon emac est presque aussi reactif qu un imac g5 1,8GHZ avec 2G de ram


----------



## remail (22 Novembre 2010)

Bon. Merci de vos conseils. Je vais commencer par mettre 2 Go de RAM.


----------



## remail (29 Novembre 2010)

Quelles sont les caractéristiques auxquelles doivent obéir la barrette de RAM interne (celle installée d'usine) ?
Merci d'avance,
Remail


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Novembre 2010)

voila les infos mac gene
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-240136.html


----------



## remail (30 Novembre 2010)

J'ai vu qu'il fallait de la DDR 400 3200 en DIMM 180 broches. Ce que je ne sais pas, c'est si je dois prendre de la ecc ou non, unbuffered ou registered. 
La doc que tu indiques ne le mentionne pas. 
Merci.


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Novembre 2010)

Voila la ram que j ai sur mon emac , http://www.macway.com/fr/product/37...e-elec-sd-ddr-400-pc3200-garantie-10-ans.html

elle est compatible avec l imac G4 1,25ghz


----------

